# purchasing uk headlights for spanish car



## depacio (Jun 17, 2009)

is there a company that will change my headlights on my spanish car to uk headlights so I can use my car in the uk.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

A company in England or Espain?

I would have thought most semi decent garages or amin dealers could do it.

You can of course purchase the stickers (P&O ferries have them in the ships) that go on the headlights to block out the dazzel.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You shouldn't have any problem in the UK. The problem with UK cars abroad is that their headlights, when dipped ,drop down & to the left causing dazzle to oncoming vehicles when abroad. Spanish headlights when dipped drop straight down & not to the right. Therefore there is no light straying in to the opposite lane.
This is why out in the campo here you see so many driving with fog-lights on. So they can see the edge of the road !


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

depacio said:


> is there a company that will change my headlights on my spanish car to uk headlights so I can use my car in the uk.


As Gus says no prob with the lights BUT if you are UK resident and the car is Spanish reg'd it will be illegal to drive in the UK - please check out on DVLA website but this was definitely our understanding.


----------



## depacio (Jun 17, 2009)

Apologies for misleading you but I want to exchange spanish headlights to uk before I leave Spain


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It'll be cheaper to buy them in the UK unless you stumble across someone selling the exact make & model you require here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

*Headlights*

I drive a Spanish car and we have no problem with our headlights whilst driving in the UK. British cars driving in the rest of Europe have their lights set differently. You should be okay. If you want to change them in the UK, you may need to visit a main dealer to provide that service for you.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Tejeda said:


> If you want to change them in the UK, you may need to visit a main dealer to provide that service for you.


Any garage can do it for you. It's not a big deal. They just source a pair of headlights (scrap yard, 2nd hand dealer or brand new) and install them. So easily doable in the UK. Will be a bigger deal in Spain, cause sourcing UK parts will be a bigger hassle.


----------

